# Open Fuzzy Wuzzy Online Champion series



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

21. English w/t Pleasure 14-17
22. English w/t Eq 14-17
23. English Pleasure 14-17
24. English EQ 14-17
25. English w/t Pleasure 18&Over
26. English w/t EQ 18&Over
27. English Pleasure 18&OVer
28. English EQ 18&Over
29. English w/t Pleasure Am.
30. English w/t EQ Am.
31. English Pleasure Am.
32. English EQ Am.
33. English w/t Pleasure Open
34. English w/t EQ Open
35. English Pleasure Open
36. English EQ Open
*HUNTER HACK*
37. 2'-2'3" 14-17
38. 2'6"-3' 14-17
39. 2'-2'3" 18&Over
40. 2'6"-3' 18&Over
41. 2'-2'3" Am.
42. 2'6"-3' Am.
43. 2'-2'3" Open
44. 2'6"-3' Open
45. Jumpers 2'3"-2'6" 14-17
46. Jumpers 3'+ 14-17
47. Jumpers 2'3"-2'6" 18&Over
48. Jumpers 3'+ 18&Over
49. Jumpers 2'3"-2'6" Am.
50. Jumpers 3'+ Am.
51. Jumpers 2'3"-2'6" Open
52. Jumpers 3'+ Open
*WESTERN*
53. Western Pleasure w/t 14-17
54. Western EQ w/r 14-17
55. Western Pleasure 14-17
56. Western EQ 14-17
57. Western pleasure w/t 18&Ovder
58. Western EQ w/t 18&Over
59. Western Pleasure 18&Over
60. Western EQ 18&Over
61. Western pleasure w/t Am.
62. Western EQ w/t Am.
63. Western Pleasure Am.
64. Western EQ Am.
65. Western Pleasure w/t Open
66. Western EQ w/t Open
67. Western Pleasure Open
68. Western EQ Open
*TRAIL*
69. E/W Trail 14-17
70. E/W Trail 18&Over
71. E/W Trail Am.
72. E/W Trail Open
73. E/W Trail Gamblers Choice
*FUN CLASSES (yes, these have high points)*
74. Muddiest Horse
75. Muddiest Pony
76. Fuzzy Wuzzy Horse
77. Fuzzy Wuzzy Pony
78. Biggest Buck without a rider
79. Biggest Buck with a rider
80. Cleanest Stall
81. Most amount of Ribbons (Please list a number and ALL ribbons must be visible in picture, You can post more than one picture if needed).
82. Best Ribbon Picture (Ribbons hanging from the bridle or on stall).


----------

